# Stripped XT Crank pedal threads; Drill and use SLX steel pedal insert?



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

So I stripped the threads of my XT crankset pretty bad. I'm doubting I could even have them helicoiled as some bits maybe have been stripped deeper than 15mm. I'm thinking I could drill it out and press in an SLX steel pedal insert. 

Does anyone know if it's possible to get these? Just the inserts?

If not, would it be difficult to have something similar made?


----------



## swizzroller (Sep 9, 2010)

no, not sold as spare part. u can see here:

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../FC/EV-FC-M665-2818_v1_m56577569830646651.pdf

but any good bike shop should have this tool set:
its the tool at 4th position. at 6th you see the spare bushes.

easy to do and verry strong

http://www.cyclus-tools.eu/tretkurbeln.html?&L=3


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

I would be very surprise if the SLX thread inserts are just pressed in. My guess is that they have some sort of flanging internal to the hollow crank arm. There's no way a simple pressed insert wouldn't loosen over time with the lateral loading.

I'm not really aware of any off the shelf Helicoils that will fit crank arms. There are purpose made ones but the set is more expensive than you could justify for repairing one crank. Give your LBS a call and see if they happen to own a set and what the cost might be.

Also, if it was the non-drive side that is stripped, you can pick up the individual arm for a reasonable price.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

swizzroller said:


> no, not sold as spare part. u can see here:
> 
> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../FC/EV-FC-M665-2818_v1_m56577569830646651.pdf
> 
> ...


That's the first time I've ever heard of a tool like that. That's exactly what I need but I highly doubt I could find anything like that here.

Do you guys think getting a custom insert wouldn't work? Just bite the bullet and buy a new crank? (drive side is stripped)


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Why not just buy a new set of SLXs? They're cheaper, supposedly stronger and someone has a post here, on MTBR, that even shows that they're lighter than XTs.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

I carry a pedal rethread/tap/helicoil set in the shop at all times. I love to save crank arms. It's pretty easy to do and damn strong when all said and done too.

Quarashi....where you at?


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

You could always look for a time sert. if you have a Fastenel store around you they could hook you up. Good Luck


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

This is what I use in the shop....

http://www.amazon.com/Unior-Pedal-Tap-Thread-Insert/dp/B001PTCKJO


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Internal, I live in the Philippines.

Problem with the rethread/tap/helicoil is i'm pretty sure some parts of the hole have been mangled a little bit beyond 16mm. But would a decent machine shop have the tools to do what those speciality tools can?

Could someone more knowledgeable about this stuff comment on the viability of the insert option? Maybe perhaps insert+red locktite? 


I'm leaning towards just buying a new crankset though since these measures may end up getting quite expensive and whether they would work or not is still an unknown.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Quarashi said:


> Internal, I live in the Philippines.
> .


off topic...did you guys feel Japan's earthquake or any parts of the tsunami?? far for the earthquake but the tsunami


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> off topic...did you guys feel Japan's earthquake or any parts of the tsunami?? far for the earthquake but the tsunami


I didn't feel a thing. Anything from the tsunami would hit our east coast which faces the pacific open ocean and gets big waves all year round so I don't think they got anything significantly bad. They also get the brunt of a lot of storms on that side of the country so they aren't unprepared.

More paranoia than anything, especially about the radiation. But highly unlikely it will get this far even if things turned for the worse.

Feel really lucky it didn't happen here. Would have been so much worse. Japanese are taking it really well considering how epic it was.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

The melt down **** is so fueked up!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Quarashi said:


> I didn't feel a thing. Anything from the tsunami would hit our east coast which faces the pacific open ocean and gets big waves all year round so I don't think they got anything significantly bad. They also get the brunt of a lot of storms on that side of the country so they aren't unprepared.
> 
> More paranoia than anything, especially about the radiation. But highly unlikely it will get this far even if things turned for the worse.
> 
> Feel really lucky it didn't happen here. Would have been so much worse. Japanese are taking it really well considering how epic it was.


it's very bad and I feel bad for Japan

bottomline meltdown and *LOTS of radiation *will happen now ...pic of reactors 3 and 4...all 6 have problems

pray for japan


----------



## 123ski (Jun 16, 2008)

Internal14 said:


> This is what I use in the shop....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Unior-Pedal-Tap-Thread-Insert/dp/B001PTCKJO


Have you had good luck with the heli-coils durability on downhill bikes? I stripped out a pedal first ride on an M552 crank and can't really afford to replace it right now.


----------



## swizzroller (Sep 9, 2010)

yes, this is what dh cranks use. a steel insert ....


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Internal14 said:


> This is what I use in the shop....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Unior-Pedal-Tap-Thread-Insert/dp/B001PTCKJO


Internal...MAN, I should have sent my XT set to you for repair - I ended up selling them for $25!


----------

